# HobbyTalk Chassis Scales



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

We will be offering this great scale for use in chassis setup. I searched a long time to find one that is accurate, durable and inexpensive to boot! This scale can be calibrated and we offer a calibration weight too. I feel that being able to calibrate your scale is a must have feature. If you can't calibrate your scale then you have no way of knowing just how accurate your scale, and thus your setup, really is.

A classic design pocket scale. It's thin, durable and accurate. Although this scale is small, it's cover can be used as an expansion tray to make the weighing platform larger then most table-sized scales. The resilient integrated ribbed poly-case and 5PPS* makes it more durable then any other scale in it's class.

*Uses the exclusive new 5PPS 5 Point Overload Protection System to help prevent damage from accidental overload of the scale.










* Reads up to 550 grams with 0.1 gram accuracy
* Exclusive 5PPS Overload Protection
* Batteries Included
* Full Tare feature
* Auto Calibration and zero tracking
* Built in ABS Polymer Hard cover with non-slip grip-ribs for easy holding and handling
* Cover doubles as a large expansion tray 
* Lifetime replacement Warranty-CE
* Durable & Accurate
* Large Rubber Soft-Touch keys
* Extra-Large LCD display
* Magnetic cover-clasp prevent accidental opening










Specifications
Capacity - 550 grams (19.4 oz.)
Readability - 0.1g (.0035 oz.)
Linearity - +/-0.1g
Calibration - Auto calibration using 100g weight (not included)
Tare range - Tare full capacity
Auto power off - 90 seconds auto off
Operation temp. - 15°C-30°C/60°F-86°F
Display - LCD 4 digits x 17mm
Dimensions / wt - 13.5 x 8.2 x 2cm / 160g (5.3" x 3.2" x 0.8" / 5.7 oz.)

Prices
Scale - $18.95 per scale (2 or 4 required)
Calibration Weight - $2.45

Expected delivery date: 12/22/04

Order at www.hobbyshopper.com


----------

